# Oil Changes



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

What is you prefered oil & filter brand, and what are your oil change intervals?
Myself, Amsoil and/or Mobil1 Extended Performance coupled with Fram Ultra Synthetic oil filter. 18-20k oil change intervals. No issues whatsoever. Engine performs flawlessly no sludge in crankcase. Saves me time, and money!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What is you prefered oil & filter brand, and what are your oil change intervals?
> Myself, Amsoil and/or Mobil1 Extended Performance coupled with Fram Ultra Synthetic oil filter. 18-20k oil change intervals. No issues whatsoever. Engine performs flawlessly no sludge in crankcase. Saves me time, and money!


Mobile 1 Synthetic.
Only Synthetics.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

I use astroglide as needed.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ubermikeo said:


> I use astroglide as needed.


Your one of those lucky drivers, as most of us take it rough and dry from U/L.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Amsoil with there filters , By-Pass filter included. Every 25,000. Since 1988.

Unfortunetly Fram oil filters are one of the worse. Wix is a far better choice.
.
The Best & Worst Oil Filter -13 Oil Filters Compared In Head-2-Head Challenge - Fram, Mobil 1, Wix
.
I cut open and compare 5 popular oil filter brands and am horrified by the quality of one of them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My sedan?

10,000 miles, synthetic something or other..

whatever is on sale at walmart and synthetic high mileage.

My truck gets an oil change every 6 months or 5,000 miles, premium synthetic. It's practically brand new.

My motorcycle is a Harley.....

I don't _change_ the oil I replace the gaskets and _add more oil_....


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Amsoil with there filters , By-Pass filter included. Every 25,000. Since 1988.


What does the by-pass filter do?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Even the best oil filters can only filter down to 25-30 microns. By-Pass filters down to 2 microns. 8 microns are about the size of a human hair. Highly recommended for Diesel engines.

*PRODUCT DESCRIPTION*
The Bypass Oil Filter ( EaBP90 ~ Qt size,) provides the best possible filtration protection against wear and oil degradation. Working in conjunction with the engine's full-flow oil filter, the AMSOIL Ea Bypass Filter operates by filtering oil on a "partial-flow" basis. It draws approximately 10 percent of the oil pump's capacity at any one time and traps the extremely small, wear-causing contaminants that full-flow filters can't remove. The AMSOIL Ea Bypass Filter typically filters all the oil in the system several times an hour, so the engine continuously receives analytically clean oil.

Biggest problem I find, is finding a place to mount one.

Plus with regular oil sampling, drain intervals can be extended past 25,000.

I have been told Heavy Equipment operators never change oil until the lab tells them to. They sample it after so many hours of operation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Even the best oil filters can only filter down to 25-30 microns. By-Pass filters down to 2 microns. 100 microns are about the size of a human hair. Highly recommended for Diesel engines.
> 
> *PRODUCT DESCRIPTION*
> The Bypass Oil Filter ( EaBP90 ~ Qt size,) provides the best possible filtration protection against wear and oil degradation. Working in conjunction with the engine's full-flow oil filter, the AMSOIL Ea Bypass Filter operates by filtering oil on a "partial-flow" basis. It draws approximately 10 percent of the oil pump's capacity at any one time and traps the extremely small, wear-causing contaminants that full-flow filters can't remove. The AMSOIL Ea Bypass Filter typically filters all the oil in the system several times an hour, so the engine continuously receives analytically clean oil.
> ...


All of our commercial engines offshore & on work boats have triple filtration.
Triple fuel filters.
Triple Oil filters.
Triple coolant filters.
And a bypass system to change filters while keeping the engine running if needed.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Amsoil with there filters , By-Pass filter included. Every 25,000. Since 1988.
> 
> Unfortunetly Fram oil filters are one of the worse. Wix is a far better choice.
> .
> ...


Never an issue with the Fram Ultra Synthetic. In fact, it is one of the best on the market. Cheap "orange" Frams I would never use.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Virgin olive oil


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What is you prefered oil & filter brand, and what are your oil change intervals?
> Myself, Amsoil and/or Mobil1 Extended Performance coupled with Fram Ultra Synthetic oil filter. 18-20k oil change intervals. No issues whatsoever. Engine performs flawlessly no sludge in crankcase. Saves me time, and money!


I let the dealer change my oil change on my Raptor with the factory Motorcraft Synthetic oil and filter every 5k
Royal Purple Synthetic P/S fluid that gets a spill and fill every 3k that I do myself
Amsoil for front/rear diff every 20k - Motorcraft Transfer Case Fluid for the transfer case ever 20k

Dealer does the oil change and filter with Motorcraft products when needed for my Fusion (one service so far @ 17k)
No oil changes ever for our Mustang Mach-E

Whatever the cheapest crap crap crap (Usual Valvoline High Mileage) I can find for the 2002 Mitsubishi Montero XL with 226k we are watching for our son when I think about doing the change. This thing will never die.

All my cars get high quality Willy's Blinker Fluid every 10,000 blinks.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ubermikeo said:


> I use astroglide as needed.


Tears are more fun


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I like castrol oil followed up with some STP oil filters. Good stuff and a good price IMO...cheapest stuff aside from the walmart brand which ive used on occasion to pinch some pennies lol..... Every 5k mile on the clock. ........ im surprised with all the high mileage oil change intervals here...

A lot of my miles is idling / traffic here though lol


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Mobil 1 Synthetic High Mileage or regular M1 Synthetic and Wix XP filter every 5-7K miles. Worked flawlessly for hundreds of thousands of miles over the years. Both my truck and my wife's Suburban.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

15k intervals with Amsoil.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I use OEM filters and Mobil 1........change it every 15,000 KM (about 3 months worth of Ubering).


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Cars use oil?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Amsoil with there filters , By-Pass filter included. Every 25,000. Since 1988.
> 
> Unfortunetly Fram oil filters are one of the worse. Wix is a far better choice.
> .
> ...


Not worth the price.... every oil filter has a bypass filter (valve)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mobile 1 full synthetic every 3 months. Comes out to about 13K miles. 10K on the low-end, 15K on the high-end I usually don't let it go above 13 k


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What is you prefered oil & filter brand, and what are your oil change intervals?


Lordy!! This is something different!

.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Lordy!! This is something different!
> 
> .


&#128528;



Juggalo9er said:


> Not worth the price.... every oil filter has a bypass filter (valve)


You're confusing a by-pass valve with a by-pass filter.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not worth the price.... every oil filter has a bypass filter (valve)


The bypass valve allows unfiltered engine oil to go around the oil filter under certain pressure situations.

A bypass filter takes a small portion of oil and filters it much more efficiently then the regular filter. It's not possible to filter oil to this level and still maintain adequate flow for the engine if all the oil was sent through at the same time, hence the term bypass. A small portion of oil is bypassed and filtered at a time.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's actually a Pressure Relief Valve. Not all filters have them.

I know of an independent auto parts store that will not sell Fram filters cause the* cheap filters do not have the built in Relief valve*. A Classic case of, you get what you pay for, as a couple of there customers lost there motors because of that. I only question the customers poor maintainance schedule.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

E30addixt said:


> The bypass valve allows unfiltered engine oil to go around the oil filter under certain pressure situations.
> 
> A bypass filter takes a small portion of oil and filters it much more efficiently then the regular filter. It's not possible to filter oil to this level and still maintain adequate flow for the engine if all the oil was sent through at the same time, hence the term bypass. A small portion of oil is bypassed and filtered at a time.


And the pressure of the oil alone would deem a secondary filter, which is what you are describing....utterly useless


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Not when Amsoil's By-Pass filter, filters finer than any conventional oil filter. 60% of all engine ware is cause by particles smaller than 20 microns.

I*t's not possible to filter oil to this level and still maintain adequate flow for the engine if all the oil was sent through at the same time, hence the term bypass.*

Apparently that part is not understand.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Not when Amsoil's By-Pass filter, filters finer than any conventional oil filter. 60% of all engine ware is cause by particles smaller than 20 microns.
> 
> I*t's not possible to filter oil to this level and still maintain adequate flow for the engine if all the oil was sent through at the same time, hence the term bypass.*
> 
> Apparently that part is not understand.


Never one time... I'm the 20 some motors I've rebuilt have I seen damage when oil was regularly changed..... enjoy over paying


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

There is two ways that is proven to extend the life of engine oil. Engine oil cooler and regular oil filter changes if the oil is still good and the only way to find that out is getting the oil tested at certain individuals for that vehicle. Otherwise you'll be stabbing in the dark.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Immoralized said:


> There is two ways that is proven to extend the life of engine oil. Engine oil cooler and regular oil filter changes if the oil is still good and the only way to find that out is getting the oil tested at certain individuals for that vehicle. Otherwise you'll be stabbing in the dark.


Meh! 450k miles later tells me all is well!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Meh! 450k miles later tells me all is well!


You don't know if you are dumping good oil away it might still be good for double what you are changing it. That the problem. In commercial space and application they don't guess since they are spending tens of thousands of dollars on oil change per year so a $30-40 oil sample is a drop in the ocean for that data.

If they guessed and they got it wrong then the engine is dead and they got down time plus rebuild cost. They don't want to throw hundreds of dollars worth of oil away either with each oil change if the oil is still hundred percent. And most of all it bad for the environment doing unnecessarily oil changes.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Immoralized said:


> You don't know if you are dumping good oil away it might still be good for double what you are changing it. That the problem. In commercial space and application they don't guess since they are spending tens of thousands of dollars on oil change per year so a $30-40 oil sample is a drop in the ocean for that data.
> 
> If they guessed and they got it wrong then the engine is dead and they got down time plus rebuild cost. They don't want to throw hundreds of dollars worth of oil away either with each oil change if the oil is still hundred percent. And most of all it bad for the environment doing unnecessarily oil changes.


My OCI is 18k-20k. I'm good.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> My OCI is 18k-20k. I'm good.


Mines 30-35k miles.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Immoralized said:


> Mines 30-35k miles.


What make, model, year vehicle?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What is you prefered oil & filter brand, and what are your oil change intervals?
> Myself, Amsoil and/or Mobil1 Extended Performance coupled with Fram Ultra Synthetic oil filter. 18-20k oil change intervals. No issues whatsoever. Engine performs flawlessly no sludge in crankcase. Saves me time, and money!


I have a hybrid which uses synthetic oil my brother. And I agree dealerships and Jiffy Lube etc. et al suggest changing the oil a LOT more times than is necessary...for obvious reasons. My old mechanic who I trust a lot said that you could triple the suggested oil change interval suggested and you will be just fine. So I agree with you.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> I have a hybrid which uses synthetic oil my brother. And I agree dealerships and Jiffy Lube etc. et al suggest changing the oil a LOT more times than is necessary...for obvious reasons. My old mechanic who I trust a lot said that you could triple the suggested oil change interval suggested and you will be just fine. So I agree with you.


I am not, Korean!


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I am not, Korean!


But why?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Cars use oil?


Not in the south 
Those cars use earl


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

wallae said:


> Not in the south
> Those cars use earl


Wrong.
In the south, they use "awwwlll"


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've been using AmazonBasics full synthetic oil and I've been using Renken oil filters.

I start thinking about changing the oil and filters at around 5000 miles (recommended in the manual), and I usually get it done sometime before 8000 miles (when I finally get around to it!)


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I've been using AmazonBasics full synthetic oil and I've been using Renken oil filters.
> 
> I start thinking about changing the oil and filters at around 5000 miles (recommended in the manual), and I usually get it done sometime before 8000 miles (when I finally get around to it!)


I had a 2000 f150.... my member was to large for the truck..... used to run Mobil one for 5k, change the filter....10k full change.... motor lasted 400k and was still going when I sold it


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Isn't the 5000 mile recommendation based off regular oil though and not synthetic?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> Isn't the 5000 mile recommendation based off regular oil though and not synthetic?


Depends on make, model, year.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Depends on make, model, year.


 Make model and year will determine the type of oil you can use but regular old conventional oil doesn't usually allow more than 5000 miles, does it? Granted I've been using full synthetic for several years therefore I'm not up-to-date with the regular old school oil LOL hell back when I was using it, it was recommended every 3500 miles I think


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> Make model and year will determine the type of oil you can use but regular old conventional oil doesn't usually allow more than 5000 miles, does it? Granted I've been using full synthetic for several years therefore I'm not up-to-date with the regular old school oil LOL hell back when I was using it, it was recommended every 3500 miles I think


Depends on the make, model, year!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

One must be careful with Mobil 1 as it comes in 5,000 10,000 and 15,000 drain intervals. I believe the Gold cap bottles are 15K, Silver 10K. 5k ?. So to get Full Synthetic Mobil must be 15K Gold cap. 10K is a Blend, 5k is conventional.

Amsoil does similar. But for the cost my as well Go Full Synthetic, 25k drain interval.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What is you prefered oil & filter brand, and what are your oil change intervals?
> Myself, Amsoil and/or Mobil1 Extended Performance coupled with Fram Ultra Synthetic oil filter. 18-20k oil change intervals. No issues whatsoever. Engine performs flawlessly no sludge in crankcase. Saves me time, and money!


For synthetic changes I am also a big fan of Mobil One and the Frame ultra filter. Since neither are OEM products I never felt comfortable going pass 7500 miles in between changes but pretty sure it would hold up.


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

https://rb.gy/txojgu
Above is a link to the 'oilympics' final, a youtuber with the channel name of project farm completed real-world testing of all the major oil brands in the USA.

Previous stages show just how short Mobil 1, Quaker State and others come of Pennzoil Ultra Platinum (runner up) and Amsoil Signature.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> One must be careful with Mobil 1 as it comes in 5,000 10,000 and 15,000 drain intervals. I believe the Gold cap bottles are 15K, Silver 10K. 5k ?. So to get Full Synthetic Mobil must be 15K Gold cap. 10K is a Blend, 5k is conventional.
> 
> Amsoil does similar. But for the cost my as well Go Full Synthetic, 25k drain interval.


Are you really delusional enough to believe the additives in any oil hold up for 25k


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Are you really delusional enough to believe the additives in any oil hold up for 25k


It's called data...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

With oil Analysis I went 75,000, then a complete change. Changing filter @ each 25k and topping it off. Maybe @Amos is right after all. :roflmao:

What gripes me is how poorly Lucas is.

Did you watch the above video.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

E30addixt said:


> It's called data...


Yes and I've yet to see it in the conclusive manner given by unbiased sources


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Juggalo9er said:


> Are you really delusional enough to believe the additives in any oil hold up for 25k


Yes. In fact, my vehicle with over 450k on it, believes it too!


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Yes and I've yet to see it in the conclusive manner given by unbiased sources


Read the actual oil analysis reports people post.

Bob is the Oil Guy is a good forum that has a collection of them.

You don't need to rely on marketing hype. Plenty of motors and oils can go 25k under the right conditions. That said, plenty can't. Turbocharged direct injection motors beat even the best oils up too much.

I get what you're saying about using bypass filters in cars. It's a better financial case for them on larger vehicles with bigger sumps. To say oils can't go 25k isn't accurate though.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

E30addixt said:


> Read the actual oil analysis reports people post.
> 
> Bob is the Oil Guy is a good forum that has a collection of them.
> 
> ...


Like you said... under the right conditions


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Yes and I've yet to see it in the conclusive manner given by unbiased sources


It all depends on the vehicle engine.

Plenty of engines out there that will not fair too well even with 10k oil changes with the top tiered oils. Especially if it stop start driving no more than 5 miles which absolutely beats up oil.










If the guy ran that to 18k or even 25k he'll of done some serious damage to that car.
You don't know how long to run the oil for without doing some lab test.
You can see it by the data up there his wear level was spiking very quickly vs the average.

Some engines are just not suited for full syn and need group 1 to 3 oils that are all dino oils labelled as Full syn.
Only true full syn are PAO and Ester which are group 4 & 5 while all the others are just blends.
Whatever the car maker recommends. If it recommend dino oil you throw in dino oil.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> It all depends on the vehicle engine.
> 
> Plenty of engines out there that will not fair too well even with 10k oil changes with the top tiered oils. Especially if it stop start driving no more than 5 miles which absolutely beats up oil.
> 
> ...


If a manufacturer labeled synthetic oil and didn't bottle synthetic... they would be opening themselves up for a vast assortment of lawsuits


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> If a manufacturer labeled synthetic oil and didn't bottle synthetic... they would be opening themselves up for a vast assortment of lawsuits


Was already a lawsuit and they lost it. It pretty old news like a couple of decade old news that "Full Synthetic" Haven't really been well... Full Synthetic for a very very long time. Including Mobil1 product is just really really refined dino oil.

That why true "Full Synthetics" Cost twice as much because it cost well twice as much to make then the leading highly refined dino oils packaged as "full synthetics" despite the fact it coming out of the ground and not lab made.
https://www.clublexus.com/forums/ma...-facts-and-background-also-re-synthetics.html
"*The following is only presented to somewhat concisely provide the facts behind various oils - and the subject of being a "synthetic oil" - the most talked about being Mobil 1.

I have no 'dog' in this discussion (fight), nor am I in any way associated with any commercial company mentioned herein. I am not attempting to sell anything nor any idea. I just wanted the readers of this great forum to be able to quickly and completely read FACTS - not opinions. ALtho' I still feel some 'opinions' might appear somehow magically.

MOBIL 1 FACTS:
Mobil 1 is a blend of synthetic and dino oils. It was originally a pure synthetic, but Mobil successfully lobbied to continue using the 'synthetic' description while changing the formulation to a blend. They can do that in the US (where their lobbying dollars get traction), but NOT countries like Japan and many European countries where community members actually require that products are described accurately. How bloody old fashioned is THAT?

Amsoil, Redline, Royal Purple, and others are true synthetics.

FACTS: 1974: Mobil test markets Mobil 1 synthetic SAE 5W-20 "synthesized engine lubricant"
1976: Mobil 1 goes national and changes the product description to "synthetic" motor oil.

MORE MOBIL 1 FACTS:
Mobil 1 is NOT a blend like the advertised blends you buy in the store. It starts its life as regular oil, and then is made into a synthetic through whatever processes they use. The European "true" Synthetics are truly synthetic, entirely formulated in a lab. Honestly though, if they both perform the same, who cares what process was used to achieve the results ? Thousands of satisfied people have always used Mobil 1 and never had a problem - And it is still the recommended oil of many High-end car manufacturers, including the German ones. In addition, many peoples have used Amsoil and Royal Purple, among others, without being able to determine any discernable differences or shorter engine lives. I am not claiming to be an expert at all - This is just info I have gathered. I go with Mobil 1, and Yes ! Price is a factor. True synthetics are spendy, and for my money there is not enough of a cost-benefit for regular street applications.

BACKGROUND:
In the late 1990s, Castrol started selling an oil made from Group III base oil and called it SynTec Full Synthetic. Mobil sued Castrol, asserting that this oil was not synthetic, but simply a highly refined petroleum oil, and therefore it was false advertising to call it synthetic. In 1999, Mobil lost their lawsuit. It was decided that the word "synthetic" was a marketing term and referred to properties, not to production methods or ingredients. Castrol continues to make SynTec out of Group III base oils, that is highly purified oil with most all of the cockroach bits removed.

Shortly after Mobil lost their lawsuit, most oil companies started reformulating their synthetic oils to use Group III base stocks instead of PAOs or diester stocks as their primary component. Most of the "synthetic oil" you can buy today is actually mostly made of this highly-distilled and purified dino-juice called Group III oil. Group III base oils cost about half as much as the synthetics. By using a blend of mostly Group III oils and a smaller amount of "true" synthetics, the oil companies can produce a product that has nearly the same properties as the "true" synthetics, and nearly the same cost as the Group III oil. In fact, Mobil-1 is now primarily made from Group III unconventional base oils, exactly the stuff Mobil was claiming was not really synthetic. The much more expensive traditional synthetics are now available in their pure forms only in more expensive and harder to obtain oils."

INTERESTING SIDEBAR:
When Mobil 1 first came out, they touted that you could extend your oil changes out to 25,000 miles. They back-peddled on that statement really fast when customers started taking them literally.

DETAILS:
People stumbled across the double-secret US Mobil labeling 'scam' when checking with Mobil technical support. They did this after noticing a significant difference in the internal condition of race engines that had similar hours on Mobil 1 and true synthetics. Mobil HAS confirmed that it's a dino base with a synthetic additive package - and yet it is labeled as a true synthetic in the US market only.

Mobil 1 is still a good oil. It is used by most of the German marques as OEM oil, including MB and Porsche. For general applications it's perfectly OK. Actually, it is really good ! And please keep in mine: There's a world of difference between race applications and normal road use. Oil temps, rev limits, and the amount of time at full throttle are far higher in Racing Applications than are ever seen on the road.

FORMULATION:
Synthetic oils, pioneered in the '70s by Mobil and now available from most major oil companies, take the all-season, multiviscosity approach to the outer limits. Unlike traditional mineral oils that are produced by distillation and further refining of existing crude oil stock, synthetic lubricants are made through chemical reactions. These new oils aren't synthetic or artificial in the sense that they're manufactured out of whole cloth--they still have the same natural ingredients found in "real" oil. But in a synthetic lubricant, these ingredients are recombined like a Lego set to yield synthesized-hydrocarbon molecular chains with desirable characteristics and uniformity not found in even the highest-quality traditional motor oils. Typically, the best synthetic oils use a combination of up to three different synthetic base fluids--polyalphaolefin (PAO), synthetic esters, and alkylated aromatics.

SYNTHETIC OIL BENEFITS:
Because a synthetic oil's molecules are much more consistent in size and shape, they are better able to withstand extreme engine temperatures. By contrast, the unstable molecules in conventional oil can easily vaporize or oxidize in extreme heat. Mobil 1 synthetic is said to be capable of protecting engines "at well over 400 degrees F"; in the real world, most racers have no problem running synthetics up to 290 degrees F under prolonged use, but they get really jumpy when a conventional exceeds 270 degrees F.

Because a synthetic oil is chemically produced, there are no contaminants in the oil. By contrast, conventional oils contain small amounts of sulfur, wax, and asphaltic material that can promote detonation as well as varnish and sludge buildup. With no wax, synthetics will flow at much lower temperatures than conventional oils. In fact, synthetic oils are now available with viscosity ratings as low as 0W-30, as in Mobil 1's new Tri-Synthetic blend or Castrol Formula SLX. These oils flow more than seven times faster than a conventional 5W-30 motor oil during initial start-up, yet at normal operating temperatures act like a regular Grade 30 oil.

SUMMARY:

1 The superiority of any lubricant has nothing to do with it being or not being "synthetic".

2 The only superiority of Man-made products is that the performance, composition, etc. is far more predictable, more consistent, than composition of any products from natural sources (ie, dino oil).

3 The performance repeatability of Man-made "synthetic" products is really the superior advantage over naturally sourced products.
For example:
Each "batch" of Base Oil produced, even from the Crude Oil from the same Oil Field, can vary in specifications and performance. And therefore the ultimate performance of the final product in a consumer application can NOT be totally predictable or repeatable.

4 CHANGE your oil - and oil filter - every 5000 or 10000 miles REGULARLY with regular air filter changes, and something in your life is gonna change BEFORE your Lexus engine expires. There just are bigger problems in the world to worry about.

We sincerely hope this benefits someone. Best Wishes to all,

Mikey Lulejian
Lake Oconee, GA"*


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Was already a lawsuit and they lost it. It pretty old news like a couple of decade old news that "Full Synthetic" Haven't really been well... Full Synthetic for a very very long time. Including Mobil1 product is just really really refined dino oil.
> https://www.clublexus.com/forums/ma...-facts-and-background-also-re-synthetics.html
> "*The following is only presented to somewhat concisely provide the facts behind various oils - and the subject of being a "synthetic oil" - the most talked about being Mobil 1.
> 
> ...


Interesting book... appreciate the info


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Interesting book... appreciate the info


That the answer. There was a lawsuit and a precedent was set so any oil maker can call their dino oil Full SYN. Even though there nothing full syn about it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> That the answer. There was a lawsuit and a precedent was set so any oil maker can call their dino oil Full SYN.


Do you have the case number.... I'm curious


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Do you have the case number.... I'm curious


I'm sure a search for Mobil vs Castrol will show up some results.
Was something I was reading into years ago understanding the group 1 to 5 grade system of oils.
Group 4 and 5 are the only grades really that are man made in the lab or what they call Full Syn. This of course cost an arm and a leg to produce. But everyone wants it and use the term Full Syn.

Just a little fun fact. Base Stocks for full Syn are PAO & Ester base stock for the oils.
This is what the oil bottle will advertise PAO & Ester base stock if it has it because that the expensive goodies. It a way of telling it if it dino oil from the ground or it man made.

In saying that nothing wrong with dino oil but a lot of people don't know that exactly what they are putting in their cars when they are pouring in that full syn labelled bottle.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> I'm sure a search for Mobil vs Castrol will show up some results.
> Was something I was reading into years ago understanding the group 1 to 5 grade system of oils.
> Group 4 and 5 are the only grades really that are man made in the lab or what they call Full Syn. This of course cost an arm and a leg to produce. But everyone wants it and use the term Full Syn.
> 
> ...


Lexus nexus returns nothing... just climate change lawsuits


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Lexus nexus returns nothing... just climate change lawsuits


Don't have a Lexus so wouldn't know.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

E30addixt said:


> I get what you're saying about using bypass filters in cars. It's a better financial case for them on larger vehicles with bigger sumps. To say oils can't go 25k isn't accurate though.


Amsoil,... Diesel motors are a 15,000 drain intervals. Toyota had / has a problem with 25K drains so Amsoil changed there part # so that 15k is part of the oil filter # plus drain interval. Well if Toyota didn't make the filters the size of half a coke can. At a time when 3,000 oil changes were recommended. Duh...


Immoralized said:


> It all depends on the vehicle engine.
> 
> Plenty of engines out there that will not fair too well even with 10k oil changes with the top tiered oils. Especially if it stop start driving no more than 5 miles which absolutely beats up oil.


My first lab report on a Carbed. 88 4 cyl Accord came back with a Red border around it. Saying to much fuel was getting into the oil. Check , adjust fuel mixture but you can't as they were plugged off. Turned out , straight from the factory as this car was brand new. The ignition timing was off 4 degrees. Everything was fine at the next sample after I reset the timing.

Also to, some may not know. When Mobil 1 came out in 1972 they to were calling out for 25,000 mile drain intervals. In fact some of the engineers left Mobil to work for Amsoil in 1972.



Immoralized said:


> INTERESTING SIDEBAR:
> When Mobil 1 first came out, they touted that you could extend your oil changes out to 25,000 miles. They back-peddled on that statement really fast when customers started taking them literally.


And back in the day, Synthetics leaked more so than dino oil. The fix Amsoil added a Seal Swell to there additive package.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

At my day job we have a fleet of 26 vehicles. We use Amsoil Signature Series 5W-20 Synthetic Motor Oil and the appropriate Amsoil Oil Filter. All the vehicles get an oil change once per year regardless of the number of miles. They run 17,000 to 30,000 miles per year. We replace vehicles when they hit 10 years old usually having 225,000 to 300,000 miles on them. We have never had an engine related issue with any of the vehicles.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I checked pacer
.. still can't find the suit


----------



## JimmyZ (Mar 22, 2018)

I use this for my recently purchased 2020 Honda Accord:
https://www.searchforparts.com/oil-change/honda-2020-accord-1.5l-l15be-turbo
it is really good because in my other vehicle it stopped the oil consumption problem I had and several mechanics could not find any leak or issue with the engine. The stop and go with Uber driving is harsh as well so it gives me top protection.


----------



## Red2003 (Apr 19, 2021)

I have been using Mobil1 Turbo Diesel Truck 5W-40 for over 5 years now and am very satisfied. I think that it`s the best oil for duramax Top 5 Best Oil for Duramax - DAVES OIL CHANGE . It allows you to extend engine life while providing long drain and fuel economy for today's heavy duty diesel engines.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Red2003 said:


> I have been using Mobil1 Turbo Diesel Truck 5W-40 for over 5 years now and am very satisfied. I think that it`s the best oil for duramax. It allows you to extend engine life while providing long drain and fuel economy for today's heavy duty diesel engines.


My 1.8l is really heavy duty.....biodiesel all the way


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BobDaScotty said:


> https://rb.gy/txojgu
> Above is a link to the 'oilympics' final, a youtuber with the channel name of project farm completed real-world testing of all the major oil brands in the USA.
> 
> Previous stages show just how short Mobil 1, Quaker State and others come of Pennzoil Ultra Platinum (runner up) and Amsoil Signature.


Quaker State BOUGHT PENZOIL..A DECADE OR SO AGO.
Exxon / Mobil merged....
Texaco/ Chevron merged . . .
But i Always hated Quaker State.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just buy Tier3 Detergant gas..its all the same. Comes out of holes in the ground. All of it travels to shore in the exact same pipelines.
.it all gets mixed, regardless of which company produces it.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Just buy Tier3 Detergant gas..its all the same. Comes out of holes in the ground. All of it travels to shore in the exact same pipelines.
> .it all gets mixed, regardless of which company produces it.


don't ruin the marketing magic that it all different fossil fuel and one gives more power and fuel efficiency that these oil companies try to spin off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> don't ruin the marketing magic that it all different fossil fuel and one gives more power and fuel efficiency that these oil companies try to spin off.


Some of the Additives & chemistry are different.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Some of the Additives & chemistry are different.


yep but pretty crap to what you can buy in bulk for yourself and mix as they put in only the bare minimum that is required which is of course to maximize profits.. The only real thing that matters is the octane rating of what the car needs.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Quaker State BOUGHT PENZOIL..A DECADE OR SO AGO.
> Exxon / Mobil merged....
> Texaco/ Chevron merged . . .
> But i Always hated Quaker State.


I'm drunk so my super powers have re turned 
Mobil was sued for selling allegedly fake synthetic oil... turns out it was highly processed natural oil


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm drunk so my super powers have re turned
> Mobil was sued for selling allegedly fake synthetic oil... turns out it was highly processed natural oil


Mobil sued Castrol


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Mobil sued Castrol
> View attachment 593746


This.....


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

No Uber, it’s 4 and 10 with full synthetic regardless of miles but usually 7k to 12k. 6 months interval usually with Mobile 1 or whichever is cheapest with rebates or coupons. 

When I drove Uber/Lyft full time I used to do two months intervals regardless of miles and it was around 11k average.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Even the best oil filters can only filter down to 25-30 microns. By-Pass filters down to 2 microns. 8 microns are about the size of a human hair. Highly recommended for Diesel engines.
> 
> *PRODUCT DESCRIPTION*
> The Bypass Oil Filter ( EaBP90 ~ Qt size,) provides the best possible filtration protection against wear and oil degradation. Working in conjunction with the engine's full-flow oil filter, the AMSOIL Ea Bypass Filter operates by filtering oil on a "partial-flow" basis. It draws approximately 10 percent of the oil pump's capacity at any one time and traps the extremely small, wear-causing contaminants that full-flow filters can't remove. The AMSOIL Ea Bypass Filter typically filters all the oil in the system several times an hour, so the engine continuously receives analytically clean oil.
> ...


You have been told wrong, most heavy equipment, construction or similar, non-highway driven, are changed based on number of hours, not samples or miles. Although some cement mixers are also changed based hours, not miles, they spend most of their life idling, which is hard on oil and impacts proper combustion and allows more junk in the oil.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

God I hope none of you "experts" ever buy and maintain a class 8 vehicle, based on some the BS I'm reading here, you'll be buying a new engine before 200K


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> You have been told wrong, most heavy equipment, construction or similar, non-highway driven, are changed based on number of hours, not samples or miles.


Interesting. I would think smart heavy equipment operators would be wise to sample after a set number of hours/miles and change accordingly. Given the large sump capacities and cost of the motors it would be more cost effective to sample to help get max oil life and have that wear trend data etc... to help catch any problems before they get costly.

It's the lazy (easier) approach to just dump it frequently, especially if you have to manage a large fleet, but you pay dearly for that.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

E30addixt said:


> Interesting. I would think smart heavy equipment operators would be wise to sample after a set number of hours/miles and change accordingly. Given the large sump capacities and cost of the motors it would be more cost effective to sample to help get max oil life and have that wear trend data etc... to help catch any problems before they get costly.
> 
> It's the lazy (easier) approach to just dump it frequently, especially if you have to manage a large fleet, but you pay dearly for that.


Neighbor owns a cement mixer, 2016 KW, in 5 yrs of ownership, he's already put 10,000 hours on it, not uncommon for it to run for 15 hrs a day, 7 days a week for a month straight depending on work load, but only has 70,000 miles. He also has pump truck, it's ten years old, still doesn't have 50k on the odometer, but has over 30,000 hours of idle time. He changes oil every 1,000 hours, what comes out is pitch black, looks like it's been there forever, but his samples always come back with no warnings. He's changing oil roughly every two months or less. My last semi, when we sold it at 565K, 2015 model in 2021, it had around 7,000 hours, oil was changed every 18k to 20K miles, sampled every 60k, never an issue, and in some cases the oil that came out, based on appearance could have stayed in. But, if you also sample that oil for the various properties that it had when it was new, those properties and protections are long gone.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Neighbor owns a cement mixer, 2016 KW, in 5 yrs of ownership, he's already put 10,000 hours on it, not uncommon for it to run for 15 hrs a day, 7 days a week for a month straight depending on work load, but only has 70,000 miles. He also has pump truck, it's ten years old, still doesn't have 50k on the odometer, but has over 30,000 hours of idle time. He changes oil every 1,000 hours, what comes out is pitch black, looks like it's been there forever, but his samples always come back with no warnings. He's changing oil roughly every two months or less. My last semi, when we sold it at 565K, 2015 model in 2021, it had around 7,000 hours, oil was changed every 18k to 20K miles, sampled every 60k, never an issue, and in some cases the oil that came out, based on appearance could have stayed in. But, if you also sample that oil for the various properties that it had when it was new, those properties and protections are long gone.


You contradict yourself here some. Your neighbor runs the equivalent of 29,000+ miles on that pump truck between changes since 1 hour of idle time is roughly 29 miles worth of wear. His oil is jet black but samples are fine.

You changed your oil earlier, but claim it could have stayed in based on appearance but also claim it can't do it's job like when it was new before. One statement is based on data and one is based on feeling.

Sounds like the neighbor gets more for his maintenance dollar and is none the worse for wear. 

I'll take the data over a "feeling" every time.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Trucks are mainly diesel and oil goes jet black in the 1st day of use in diesel engines cars or trucks. This doesn't mean the oil is bad it just the by product of diesel combustion process that turns the engine oil jet black. Even dark colored oil in Petrol engines doesn't mean the oil is no good anymore unless it is tested, it all just guesses and nothing more than that.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

E30addixt said:


> You contradict yourself here some. Your neighbor runs the equivalent of 29,000+ miles on that pump truck between changes since 1 hour of idle time is roughly 1 mile worth of wear. His oil is jet black but samples are fine.
> 
> You changed your oil earlier, but claim it could have stayed in based on appearance but also claim it can't do it's job like when it was new before. One statement is based on data and one is based on feeling.
> 
> ...


You are right about that idle is quite harsh on the oil as well as stop/start driving compared to highway miles where it can rack up a lot of miles quickly and relatively easier on the oil too.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> You are right about that idle is quite harsh on the oil as well as stop/start driving compared to highway miles where it can rack up a lot of miles quickly and relatively easier on the oil too.


I fixed the typo in my post. 1 hour is equivalent to 29 miles.

Agreed on color. Color means nothing.

I had a friend with a Nissan CVT that would start to have issues every 60k like clockwork. He always said the fluid drained looking like new but it worked normally for the next 60k with fresh fluid.

My car is coming up on its next 15k oil change. It's not black on the dipstick yet. People who say they change oil when it looks "dirty" mystify me.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> But, if you also sample that oil for the various properties that it had when it was new, those properties and protections are long gone.


Its impossible to beat testing to determine if the oil is beyond its effective life.

If testing determines certain important properties are "long gone", changing the oil is long gone.

On the other hand, if many people have done the testing over many hours/miles of use on a similar engine, one can rely on those that have gone before. ie. No need to test if thousands have done the test on this engine at this level of use.

What is the effective life of the oil? If the oil has 90% of its original protection available, is that OK? How about 50%? Where is the line drawn? Can that line be backed up with stats or is it just 'feelings'? What is your goal for the engine, to last 50,000 miles or 500,000 miles, 500 hours or 50,000 hours? Is it better to skimp on maintenance and rebuild the engine after 100,000 or 5000 hours, or pay higher maintenance and rebuild at 300,000 miles or 15,000 hours. Each situation may be different based on costs, goals, etc.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

bsliv said:


> Its impossible to beat testing to determine if the oil is beyond its effective life.
> 
> If testing determines certain important properties are "long gone", changing the oil is long gone.
> 
> ...


With proper oil changes and maintenance, a typical class 8 diesel engine should go at least 1 million miles before needing an inframe service, which typically runs $10K to $15k, while a new engine can be $30k to $40k with labor. These costs are going up as the technology changes and the engine requirements change. Further, if the engine is under warranty, and warranty requirements, based on data, manufacturing test data, etc., determine a specific oil/maintenance schedule to enforce that warranty and for the life of the engine, sampling does not matter. Most new heavy diesel engines carry a 300K warranty, with a 25k max oil change interval, regardless of what sampling might show. But, I suppose if sampling shows the oil is fine at 30K, and you decide to run it that far, if there is an engine failure, you can fight it out with the manufacturer for the warranty, while the vehicle is sitting parked, not making money. BTW, these arguments are had all the time, more so with used trucks than new. I regularly read the forums of guys getting a million plus miles with 20K oil changes, doing in-frames and being told the engine looks spotless, and it's also common to read of the guy who does piss poor maintenance, and needs a new motor at 750K. There was a recent discussion on one of the trucking radio shows about this, a comparison of two trucks that were up for sale at a dealer. Similairly equipped Kenworths, one a fleet truck with 500K, the other an unknown history truck with 600k. The fleet truck came with a full maintenance history, showing regular oil changes, everything, the unknown history truck was just that, the dealer put $4K into it to make is ready for sale. Both came with a oil sample report, based on the sample report, the unknown history truck was ready for an inframe or should be parked, where as the fleet truck had zero issues and could easily run another 500K before needing major service.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> Trucks are mainly diesel and oil goes jet black in the 1st day of use in diesel engines cars or trucks. This doesn't mean the oil is bad it just the by product of diesel combustion process that turns the engine oil jet black. Even dark colored oil in Petrol engines doesn't mean the oil is no good anymore unless it is tested, it all just guesses and nothing more than that.


Depends on the quality of oil and filters being used and how it's maintained, the oil was changed on my truck last Tuesday, when I did my pre-trip on Sat. morning, it wasn't jet black


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

E30addixt said:


> You contradict yourself here some. Your neighbor runs the equivalent of 29,000+ miles on that pump truck between changes since 1 hour of idle time is roughly 29 miles worth of wear. His oil is jet black but samples are fine.
> 
> You changed your oil earlier, but claim it could have stayed in based on appearance but also claim it can't do it's job like when it was new before. One statement is based on data and one is based on feeling.
> 
> ...


Again, it can come back to quality of oil and filters, from texting him, he changes filters at 500 hours and tops off the oil, with a full change at 1,000 hours, the only reason he samples his based on a recommendation of the oil supplier. The oil in my truck is changed based on several factors, sampling is the least of them. The 1 hour = 29 miles (depending on who you talk to 1hr = 25, 29, 33, 35, 20) is not a golden rule, it's a guess, it depends on conditions (temp, environment, etc.), quality of filters, and other factors. He also has a newer pump truck that comes with a manufacturer recommended oil change schedule of 550 hours, regardless of miles or conditions, to maintain a 5 yr warranty. On that truck, he doesn't argue the point, every 500 hours the oil is changed.

The recommended oil change interval per the oil supplier was 20K for highway use, our city trucks have their oil changed based on a combination of hours/miles. Every oil change and sample can be different based on how the truck was run during that cycle. BTW, since you want to debate samples and intervals, going back to my other comment, I'm glad none of you are buying and maintaining these large vehicles, because I could very easily see some other in p***ing match with a heavy truck manufacturer. Many of the class 8 diesel engines come with a 300K mile warranty, based on a specific oil change interval, regardless of what sampling shows. Our new KW's have a max 25k cycle per KW, the oil supplier recommendation is 25K as well, both are regardless of sampling data, we are changing them between 23K and 25 for our road trucks and about 18k for our city trucks, but again this is also varying based on how much idle time between changes.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Again, it can come back to quality of oil and filters, from texting him, he changes filters at 500 hours and tops off the oil, with a full change at 1,000 hours, the only reason he samples his based on a recommendation of the oil supplier. The oil in my truck is changed based on several factors, sampling is the least of them. The 1 hour = 29 miles (depending on who you talk to 1hr = 25, 29, 33, 35, 20) is not a golden rule, it's a guess, it depends on conditions (temp, environment, etc.), quality of filters, and other factors. He also has a newer pump truck that comes with a manufacturer recommended oil change schedule of 550 hours, regardless of miles or conditions, to maintain a 5 yr warranty. On that truck, he doesn't argue the point, every 500 hours the oil is changed.
> 
> The recommended oil change interval per the oil supplier was 20K for highway use, our city trucks have their oil changed based on a combination of hours/miles. Every oil change and sample can be different based on how the truck was run during that cycle. BTW, since you want to debate samples and intervals, going back to my other comment, I'm glad none of you are buying and maintaining these large vehicles, because I could very easily see some other in p***ing match with a heavy truck manufacturer. Many of the class 8 diesel engines come with a 300K mile warranty, based on a specific oil change interval, regardless of what sampling shows. Our new KW's have a max 25k cycle per KW, the oil supplier recommendation is 25K as well, both are regardless of sampling data, we are changing them between 23K and 25 for our road trucks and about 18k for our city trucks, but again this is also varying based on how much idle time between changes.


Most of us are driving cars for rideshare purposes and not utilizing trucks if we were you are right they do service them with engine hours and have to follow the service recommendation during warranty period. I use to drive trucks as well. The workshop bought oil by the tank and pump it out from the tank and nothing you would actually use in your car either. Completely different grade and completely different application. Those oils are a lot more heavy duty for it purpose.

A lot of us wouldn't want to be driving road trucks around for rideshare purposes either or be purchasing them. You can't compare big trucks that are built for commercial use to little private use vehicle designed for private use mainly. It an apple to orange comparison and you know it. That'll only become applicable when were all driving around in road trains etc and be going off engine hours for service.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> You have been told wrong, most heavy equipment, construction or similar, non-highway driven, are changed based on number of hours, not samples or miles. Although some cement mixers are also changed based hours, not miles, they spend most of their life idling, which is hard on oil and impacts proper combustion and allows more junk in the oil.


Actually was I told about Hours many years ago on heavy equipment and was told they never change the oil until the sample indicates so. As most do not have an odometer.

One example; Was at a Dodge dealer 2016, a police curiser on the rack with hold up. I said to the service manager, so I have to ask, whats the deal with the cruiser, "Blown engine, it only has 40 thousand miles on it, but when the hours are calculated it has 190 thousand miles with all the idling." Hell I didn't know my Charger had an Hour meter. But yes it's there. It probably just came down with the Hemi Tick.


----------



## idddavu (Jul 17, 2021)

Here is the list of top oils of Audi Q5 You can pick anyone from this list for your Audi Q5


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Actually was I told about Hours many years ago on heavy equipment and was told they never change the oil until the sample indicates so. As most do not have an odometer.
> 
> One example; Was at a Dodge dealer 2016, a police curiser on the rack with hold up. I said to the service manager, so I have to ask, whats the deal with the cruiser, "Blown engine, it only has 40 thousand miles on it, but when the hours are calculated it has 190 thousand miles with all the idling." Hell I didn't know my Charger had an Hour meter. But yes it's there. It probably just came down with the Hemi Tick.


Why I won't buy a HEMI at auction.

I will buy the v-6 Chargers.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

idddavu said:


> Here is the list of top oils of Audi Q5 You can pick anyone from this list for your Audi Q5


Oil is oil is oil. 😐


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Oil is oil is oil. 😐


And SYNTHETIC OIL IS WONDERFUL !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Why I won't buy a HEMI at auction.
> 
> I will buy the v-6 Chargers.


Apparently they have fixed the Hemi tick for 2015. I wonder if they drilled an oil hole over the bearing like the one's I bought. And then you have to know what your doing with the MDS lifters as they are different. Even without that system I got 25.2 mpg to Flagstaff, Az and 26.4 back.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Bulk Synthetic and whatever filter the Honda dealer uses. 10-12k intervals. I run my Hondas over 300k before selling, and they keep going long after that. Seriously people you are sending your oil out to labs? Just change it. OMG _Gasp_ what if you change it early and it could have gone xxx more miles? Well then you spent $20. My Lord people want to make everything hard.

Here's a novel idea: Change your oil at the interval listed in your owners manual or if you have a maintenance minder, when the dashboard tells you to.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> And SYNTHETIC OIL IS WONDERFUL !


35 years of driving and never noticed one bit of difference between all the brands and types of motor oil I have used. Just buy the cheapest "certified" oil and you are good to go!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Why I won't buy a HEMI at auction.
> 
> I will buy the v-6 Chargers.


V6 mustang because reasons


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> V6 mustang because reasons


My youngest son just got a 4 door Ford F-150 with the V-6 twin turbo !

Something like 400 H.P. & GOOD GAS MILEAGE.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> My youngest son just got a 4 door Ford F-150 with the V-6 twin turbo !
> 
> Something like 400 H.P. & GOOD GAS MILEAGE.


I don't like female genitalia either


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

With all the college cheer leaders lining up to get oiled up i use baby oil . I have two hands and i can also use a cheek to apply it on a third . Then i woke up ended that so sad


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I don't like female genitalia either


I LOVE FEMALE GENITALIA !


----------



## JimmyZ (Mar 22, 2018)

I use this site to look up all products for my Honda Accord 2019, it is a1.5 L, the synthetic lasts and I don't have constant oil changes plus everything is there nice and neat on one page from capacity to the correct filter for the synthetic to transmission fluid...I change vehicles often and always go with this

www.searchforparts.com/oil-change/honda-2020-accord-1.5l-l15be-turbo


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

OEM Audi / VW filter
Castrol Edge 0W-40

Changed every 10K

275K+ Miles


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

I split the difference between the manual's severe mileage interval and normal interval, about 5,000 miles in my case.

If you change your oil at the severe schedule, cheapest full synthetic + whatever mid-tier or better filter is on sale (Fram XG, Fram TG, Mobil 1, etc).

I overkill with Mobil 1 extended performance and whatever "premium" filter is on sale, because that is only $5 - $8 more.

My car hit 185,000 miles with a variety of oil changes at the dealer, Firestone, Walmart etc. usually conventional before I started changing my own oil.

For most cars, the car will rust out or electrics will fall apart before the engine gets into trouble.

Just double check if your car sees "severe service". If you live in an urban-suburban area in the North, you probably are severe. Even northern "suburban" driving has alot more stop-go than suburban driving in the Sun Belt


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

went to JiffyLube today and they said NO STOCK on the conventional oil 
so I decided to use their Pennzoil - synthetic blend/high mileage oil 5W30

no stock? wth


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

PTB said:


> went to JiffyLube today and they said NO STOCK on the conventional oil
> so I decided to use their Pennzoil - synthetic blend/high mileage oil 5W30
> 
> no stock? wth


That is the up sale scam some places are doing taking advantage of shortages on many things. I went to get my oil changed and was told the same thing. I said no problem I'll go somewhere else. Surprisingly they just happened to find enough oil to do my change.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

leroy jenkins said:


> I split the difference between the manual's severe mileage interval and normal interval, about 5,000 miles in my case.
> 
> If you change your oil at the severe schedule, cheapest full synthetic + whatever mid-tier or better filter is on sale (Fram XG, Fram TG, Mobil 1, etc).
> 
> ...


500k on my 08 Prius.
20k mile OCI.
Walmart extended performance oil with Fram UG synthetic filter. No issues. Just savings!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Don’t overlook the dealers. Here the express lube full synth oil change at the Honda Dealer is $35


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Don’t overlook the dealers. Here the express lube full synth oil change at the Honda Dealer is $35


By far best route if they don't try to upsale on service you don't need. I am sure many had $39 wipers and $69 for air or cabin filter change plus labor that was not needed or could be all done in $45 parts and under 30 minutes.


----------

